# One single head runs all the time



## 12Saturdays (May 13, 2018)

I have a 9 zone system with Toro T5 heads and a Rachio Controller. My issue is I have one rogue head that runs at all times. Regardless of what single zone is running, this one head runs *all* the time. This head happens to be the first head on the system immediately after the water main comes out of the house. This head was recently replaced and has only acted like this since it was replaced. Any ideas what could be causing this issue?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

All the time as in all the time?
Or all the time as in only when the system is running?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Two possibilities come to mind. It was wired wrong. The other involves having a master valve. A master valve is used to remove pressure from the main line (saves in case of a burst). If they added the new head to the main line, then opening the master will provide pressure to that head.


----------

